# Drywall &amp; metal studs.



## meow571 (Nov 5, 2010)

Can you remove drywall from metal studs without damaging the studs?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

*yes*

yes, with a little care... not with a sledge hammer.

cut perimeter of area to be removed... cut into small sections ... remove gently with care... you may want to score at stud locations. Remove screws with drill-motor and proper bit. small area to be removed at a time should be under on center of studs.


----------

